# TOURNAMENT TACTICS Free Webinar



## CaptainSolo (Jan 27, 2017)

If you guys are free February 6th at 8pm EST, this should be a good time:

"Join Miles "Sonar" Burghoff, tournament angler and host of Sweetwater TV, for a FREE webinar on TOURNAMENT TACTICS on Feb. 6th @ 8pm EST.  

This webinar will cover a variety of Tournament proven strategies and preparation techniques, and there will also be a Q&A sesh.

There will also be several prize packages given away during the webinar, so sign up, show up, learn and win!

Click the link to register:

https://navionics.zoom.us/webinar/register/e279b87bba34eadb34538d7d4481ef37


----------

